# connect to the internet through a router



## shaz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,
please can someone help me connect an iMac to the internet through my router?

TCP/IP is set to connect vis Ethernet, using DHCP server.
TCP/IP options are set to active and load only when needed.

The IP address, subnet mask and router address have been automatically filled in and are correct.

On the Apple System Profiler the details for Netmask, IP address, Name server address, and default gateway are correct.

When I try and load a webpage it looks like the DNS server is working correctly, but then I get "connection failure has occured" after about 1 minute.

Are there any more settings I need to check?

thanks,
Sharon


----------



## albloom (Jul 31, 2006)

Sharon, you don't need to look at the special settings. Once you
say connect via ethernet and select  DHCP. The router will set
all those things for you.

The only TCP/IP setting you have that should be changed is from
TCP/IP as needed to TCP/IP always on. The "as needed" is iffy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shaz (Jul 31, 2006)

Had no luck with that setting either.
But have now managed to transfer all the files using a macintosh compatible usb key, so I internet connection no longer required.
thanks for the help,
cheers,
Sharon


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 1, 2006)

If it is a new router, you may need to go to the admin web site to set it up. The instructions should be with the router.


----------

